# Feeling of being alone



## Ichida (Aug 26, 2008)

There is something about being an FFA that is soooo discouraging sometimes.

I live up in the GTA in Ontario, but sometimes I feel like I might as well be living on Mt Everest for how alone I feel.

Sometimes I read some of the postings on DIMS and feel so envious. It seems like all the other fat lovin' people live on the other side of the country. Does anyone else feel this way often? 

Maybe I'm just not aware of the groups or activities, but I feel like I'm all by my lonesome up here. Dims provides great networking but sometimes when i see a bhm i want to turn to someone who gets it and be like 'omg - yum!' or something.  Not being able to makes me feel isolated dispite being in a roomful of people. It's not that my friend's don't know my preference - but I want a grin at my comment, not a raised brow and an "oh, you!"

Does anyone else feel this way??

Ichida


----------



## stefanie (Aug 26, 2008)

For me, after awhile I just learned to enjoy my own preferences, without needing reinforcement from IRL girlfriends ... But it helps to have online friends who go SQUEE over sumo wrestlers, etc. ; )


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2008)

This is very common.....most people here, both fat folk and admirers, don't have people in their regular life who are fat admiring, and sometimes not even anyone who is size accepting.

However, just because it is common doesn't mean that it doesn't also suck


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh yeah. There are few of us and the country is huge. There are 2 other folks here from Tucson and both are 18-19 year old FFAs. So I might as well be alone. 

Just post and correspond and take what you can from the site, even if it's very unlikely it will physically affect your everyday life.


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2008)

Get out of the GTA and into the downtown core. I've got a bunch of friends who drool over big men, although we've never exactly labelled ourselves FFAs...


----------



## Ichida (Aug 26, 2008)

**heaves a big sigh** yeah, that's what I try to do. It doesn't make it any easier though...and once in a blue moon I feel more despairing than usual!

Sometimes it feels like a strange duality - the phantom like reassurance and life of Dims opposed to the harsh reality of day to day life.

Lol it reminds me of my friend saying that it's just a physical thing, it's easy to "overcome". I was explaining to her how it's hardwired into me - my earliest sexual memories are of it - and it's not something I can or want to put aside. It's like me dating someone of the same sex - I'm just not wired like that.

I guess it's times like that...explaining to people, that I feel the most alone, because although I KNOW there are others like me - probably working at the corner store! - having to explain makes me feel the loneliness more keenly.


----------



## Ichida (Aug 26, 2008)

Melian said:


> Get out of the GTA and into the downtown core. I've got a bunch of friends who drool over big men, although we've never exactly labelled ourselves FFAs...



I have no friends downtown though! It makes it difficult. I've tried going downtown and sitting there alone drooling. People just think you're mentally retarded LOL


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2008)

Ichida said:


> I have no friends downtown though! It makes it difficult. I've tried going downtown and sitting there alone drooling. People just think you're mentally retarded LOL




Heh....I guess I'm more accustomed to looking retarded than you are 

Anyway, you don't need to go BHM hunting. Don't you already have one? If I recall, I read a post of yours a while ago and thought you sounded EXACTLY like me...right down to the big, irritable Polish bf. Hahaha.


----------



## Ichida (Aug 26, 2008)

Haha! We broke up a while back...Couldn't reconcile our differences. At different life stages basically...and knowing I dug his fat while he HATED it didnt help. Started looking at every meal as a sabotage effort (it wasn't, i was exceptionally good)

I don't even mean dating. Just oogling now and again. Its like the men folk not having their bars or mens nights out to look at the ladies - even if your taken it doesn't mean you can't appreciate. Just appreciate what you have more!!

Even having some FFAs as friends is great - my old friend who I used to hang out with was gay n he loved the big boys too so it was GREAT but he moved away....So I'm all by my lonesome now in the drooling department.


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2008)

Ah, well sorry to hear, although it sounds like it was for the best. There's no point in dating someone if you never get to touch them.

How about I send you some topless pics of my fiance and we'll oogle those together....er...I mean....


----------



## Ichida (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL!

Does he know you're pimping him out


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2008)

He's a really weird guy.....

Totally self-conscious, but loves to have his pics whored around. He has actually told me that I have permission to send NAKED pics of him to friends (I didn't even ask him for this permission, he just stated it one day!!).

Man, sorry to massively de-rail your thread.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 26, 2008)

Ichida said:


> Sometimes I read some of the postings on DIMS and feel so envious. It seems like all the other fat lovin' people live on the other side of the country. Does anyone else feel this way often?



I feel this way all the time. People keep saying "Oh, you just don't get out enough." I put myself out there, I don't stress over it hardcore and I do my best to meet people. I've been alone for like 8 years besides the occasional fling here or there. Part of me feels so unlovable. Then, I come here and read all these beaming, happy posts about how a BHM has found an FFA and how joyous and euphoric it is. I congratulate these people and wish them the best, but I turn a certain shade of green everytime I think about it. So, yes, I know exactly what you mean. It hurts.


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 26, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I feel this way all the time. People keep saying "Oh, you just don't get out enough." I put myself out there, I don't stress over it hardcore and I do my best to meet people. I've been alone for like 8 years besides the occasional fling here or there. Part of me feels so unlovable. Then, I come here and read all these beaming, happy posts about how a BHM has found an FFA and how joyous and euphoric it is. I congratulate these people and wish them the best, but I turn a certain shade of green everytime I think about it. So, yes, I know exactly what you mean. It hurts.



I'm just curious as Philadelphia has parties, clubs etc. for bbw/bhm etc.
Sometimes it all depends on 'whom' you are looking for.
If I was on Park Ave looking for socialites etc. I know that would not work as I am not their ideal whatsoever.
I'm not saying to settle as there are good quality people out there.
Just hoping you get to post good news about finding your fit/soulmate soon.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 26, 2008)

GordoNegro said:


> I'm just curious as Philadelphia has parties, clubs etc. for bbw/bhm etc.
> Sometimes it all depends on 'whom' you are looking for.
> If I was on Park Ave looking for socialites etc. I know that would not work as I am not their ideal whatsoever.
> I'm not saying to settle as there are good quality people out there.
> Just hoping you get to post good news about finding your fit/soulmate soon.



I'm not really looking for a specific "type" of person. Just someone interesting, intelligent, confident, hygienic, and loves to cuddle. Someone similar, but not congruent and has opinions of her own. That's not so impossibly specific as to make me extraordinarily picky or something either.

I'm unaware of these BHM/BBW events.


----------



## Smite (Aug 26, 2008)

You can find all sorts of pictures of BHM at the innovative new website OogleGirth, located at http://www.ooglegirth.com


/schill


----------



## Ichida (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL @ Hygenic 

Yes above and beyond everything YES to that!!!


----------



## Smite (Aug 26, 2008)

I might be weird in this, but do any of you guys have songs that kinda erase that loneliness feeling?

Mines "The Mexican" by Babe Ruth



Figures it has to do with baseball :/

Also Ichida, I can only imagine how that feels to be alone in a huge city....





Okay, i'll stop trying to get to a point where I can quote Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## CuriousKitten (Aug 27, 2008)

missaf said:


> I do pretty well throughout the days in not feeling alone. I have great friends, but it's the nights that kill me. Ever since my divorce, I have struggled with loneliness at night. I got so used to having a companion next to me at night, that when it was gone, it was hard to go back.
> 
> Most nights, I work to exhaustion so I don't notice I'm alone.
> 
> On the occasion I do get to share my bed all night, it's incredible and every minute is enjoyable.



I'm in the same boat... only minus the great friends. Having just moved back to the area where I grew up after 6 years abroad I came home to a) all my friends having moved elsewhere in the country b) alone and c) left all my friends back in Iceland. The closest thing I have to a social life is hanging out with my 25 yr old brother. Woohoo? Sigh.

I just need more friends in general.. both girls and guys.. but even having female friends are hard when you're a FFA. If you go out and they point out a hot guy you can't figure out what they see and if you dare open your mouth to direct them to a guy you find attractive they often give you weird looks.

I tried a new approach at a wedding I went to last weekend. After a few glasses of wine, I was chatting with a group of girls I knew from college and the conversation went somewhere along the lines of "Hi. So you're single too? What kind of guy are you looking for?" listen (because I'm actually really good at setting up everyone else.) "Well that's great. I like fat guys. So why don't you send your fat friends to me and I'll send my thin friends to you " 
[insert flashing neon FFA sign]. I did get a lot of weird looks but at the end of the day everyone sort of thought that it was an innovative idea.

And I know Massachusetts has that SuperBBW event, Heavenly Bodies or whatever and they claim BHMs attend although I'm not too sure but I was lucky enough to actually manage to tell a BBW friend about it without inadvertently insulting her. I tried to make it all about me. I'm single. You're single. Let's go together. So maybe I can actually go to one of those events and then meet more people who actually understand the size acceptance movement and what a FFA is etc etc etc. We'll see.

But in the meantime, I am so grateful for community sites like these because while I'm actually alone, I can still feel connected.


----------



## Ichida (Aug 27, 2008)

Songs that ease the lonliness...hmmm...the two I come back to usually are:

"Angry music" type - the sky will tell me by RA...I find the ending very uplifting usually.

"sickly sweet" - a dream worth keeping (from movie fern gully)...A memory from when I was a kid...try to remind myself not to become jaded with life.

ichida


----------



## Cheesy (Aug 27, 2008)

Ichida said:


> Songs that ease the lonliness...hmmm...the two I come back to usually are:
> 
> "Angry music" type - the sky will tell me by RA...I find the ending very uplifting usually.
> 
> ...



Ra is an awesome band! Totally underrated... I never hear people talk about them. :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 27, 2008)

Definitely "Sink, Florida, sink" by Against Me!

It always lifts my spirits because this kid I know who plays acoustic guitar would always bust it out at parties. Just reminds me of like that 90s cliche party scene where so many events/scenarios are happening at once simultaneously at the same party. Looking at it overhead it's like several self-contained worlds co-existing. I love that feeling.


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 27, 2008)

When I'm feeling it I want to hear some blues, something that speaks to my soul. Usually I end up with Ann Peebles, I Can't Stand the Rain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CCrA5Lq5XU

With a different sort of tone but an appropriate message for this topic (IMO) a friend of mine recently put me on to The Bastard Fairies, Whatever, and I dedicate this link to my favorite monster.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edloQNR6-TQ&feature=user


----------



## california_august (Aug 28, 2008)

Since I'm an avid house/dance fan. Almost everything I listen to is "upbeat".
but this song should help lift those spirits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lasiPfhhEw


----------



## StarScream! (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I feel more alone now then I ever really have before in my life. I don't know why, but seems like everything is a dead end. 

I guess part of it is being so fat and being limited on girls that are interested, and being a musician. I've always had problems finding girls that aren't afraid of that for some reason. 

It sucks, I've almost completely shut down. I don't really talk to anyone, and don't really want to either. I'm just tired of it. Just tired of the bullshit.

Blah


----------



## StarScream! (Aug 28, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> I think I feel more alone now then I ever really have before in my life. I don't know why, but seems like everything is a dead end.
> 
> I guess part of it is being so fat and being limited on girls that are interested, and being a musician. I've always had problems finding girls that aren't afraid of that for some reason.
> 
> ...



Holy Fuck. Just when you feel like they can't crush you anymore, someone backs up the truck and drops a ton of bricks right on your fucking head.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 28, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> Holy Fuck. Just when you feel like they can't crush you anymore, someone backs up the truck and drops a ton of bricks right on your fucking head.



Care to elaborate, man? I definitely feel your pain. Feel free to vent.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 30, 2008)

Feeling kind of lonely tonight... Stood up again. Not dwelling on it or harping on it. I just need to vent a bit.

It was her idea to hang out. Said she'd call me around 10-ish. No call. I tried to call her. No response. Today I wake up to find that I'm blocked on AIM.

Loving the wins, lamenting the losses. Wheel keeps turning. Tomorrow is another day. Sometimes it's good to get these thoughts out, though.

Back to snuggling up in bed reading Watchmen.


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

I was so bitter and angry after my wife left me nearly 3 years ago. I had gone from a 230lb very active man to a nearly 100% immobile 600lb blob. I was pissed because she made me that way. Her back handed comments, her constant feeding, her insecurities etc. 

Truth is I let her do it to me. I enjoyed the initial attention and the freedom to gain and just be myself. She often admitted that she feared if I lost weight I'd find someone else. Then complained bitterly that I was lazy and that was why I no longer worked. The reason I no longer worked was because I'd gotten too fat to perform my sales job and could no longer stand for 8+ hours a day. Heck I was having problems standing for 20 minutes. Yet she continued to feed me junk. I continued to eat it. Until one day the resentment on both sides escalated to the point of no return.

I was devastated, embarrased, alone, felt ugly and even worse... useless. I finally got my shit together and lost 100-150lbs. Not really sure since we don't know my exact peak weight since I couldn't get on a scale. I'm finally feeling loads better about myself and realizing that I'm still that person I was at 230lbs. I also realized that I have a lot to offer. 

Sure I still have bad days but they are getting to be further apart and not nearly as horrific. I no longer want life to end and am finally ready to meet new people. I still have a lot of life left to live and a lot of friends to make and help.

The first step is accepting yourself. Taking responsibility for your actions. Learning to love yourself and even more importantly liking yourself. If you don't like something about yourself change it. Sure it sounds cliche but it's true. If you can't come to terms with your self image no one else will ever like you for who you are because the person you are doesn't even like you. 

Confidence is the sexiest single trait in a human being. Not having it is the buzz kill to loneliness. I have my confidence back and have accepted my weaknesses and strengths. Learn yours and use them to your advantage.

God speed and may you find all the happiness in the world. I mean that sincerely. 

Tom aka Fowvay


----------



## Archangel_257 (Sep 7, 2008)

I find all the time that I have a feeling that there are NO FFA's anywhere. I still think that they are the loch ness monster until I can touch one. I mean I go out but not nearly as often as I should and I keep thinking to myself that I should try to ask this person out because theres no way she would like a person my size. I mean I guess that's more of my personal confidence. I mean, I love the way I look, but I also know that liking a person my size is a preference. I am losing some weight now to help out my knees but theres no way I'll ever way much less than like 300 pounds (right now I am 325). Everyone tells me that I should just go for it cuz they say, "the worse thing that happens is that they say no," but I dunno.

As for a song, I have been addicted to "Blackbird" by Alter Bridge for like months now I don't know if its a lonely song, but its the most amazing song I've heard in years.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to address the guys on this page, I was you not too long ago. Since my last serious relationship 15 years ago (15 fucking years!!!!) with quite a few dates that never clicked, a very few brief relationships thrown in once in a while, and a whole lot of nothing, I found someone who I absolutely adore, and she feels the same way about me.

Just saying, don't give up man. I hope none of you guys have to wait 15 years for someone who rocks your world, but she was worth the wait, and if I can find someone, you can. It might take a while, but she will be so worth it. 

Good luck guys, now get out there and start looking around.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 8, 2008)

A lot of us feel alone. Hell, I don't think I'll ever feel completely happy until I find someone who is interested in the same "thing" as I am. It's just a matter of time, though.

I and many other BHMs on this board don't care about distance and are looking to find someone they simply connect with. They may be a thousand miles away, but there's someone out there for all of us.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 11, 2008)

Rejected once again. Growing numbness.


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 12, 2008)

FFA's are people too they like to feel beautiful, complimented, listened to etc. However you can't do that if you aren't out there for them to meet. Stay available and in the mean time make some friends. Before you know it something good will come your way.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 12, 2008)

In retrospect, though, maybe I was taking things a little bit too seriously. A door closes, a window opens. Talking to a new girl now.


----------



## viracocha (Sep 14, 2008)

This is a tremendous thread, guys. I commend you for talking about your experiences but having the heart to keep going. It might not feel like it, but you've got friends that understand the important things. They might not be the ideal, but they will be honest, real, and appreciate you for who you are.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 14, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> I think I feel more alone now then I ever really have before in my life. I don't know why, but seems like everything is a dead end.
> 
> I guess part of it is being so fat and being limited on girls that are interested, and being a musician. I've always had problems finding girls that aren't afraid of that for some reason.
> 
> ...



Starscream, if that makes you feel even the teensiest bit better...

Hot BHM
Musician
American

Dude, you are my perfect man. But you live all the way over the ocean, damn! Which I guess is the point of this thread, feeling everyone else who shares the same thoughts and sentiments is far away.

I feel lonely too...I've never met another FFA in real life so I've never had anyone to share my BHM oogling with. When I have tried to eye up cute BHMS and start to chat to them nicely (on the occasions I am feeling brave), they often shirk away thinking I'm taking the mick or something, which breaks my heart 

Bella xXx


----------



## Ichida (Sep 16, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Rejected once again. Growing numbness.



Awwww **hugs** for you and every BHM on this board, and on behalf on FFA everywhere I just want to say:

You're all so gosh darn hot don't be scared to approach us for a bolstering of ego or if you need to spit fire and vent over a bad date with some skinny girl who isn't good enough for you anyway!!! **Deep, calming, breath**

It makes my hackles raise to hear all the handsome guys here being rejected and it makes me feel really blue that some of you DOUBT chickas like me exist. 

All I want to do is hug you all so tight i squish in and give you a nice belly rub!! 

I was feeling so alone a few weeks ago when I started this and thanks to all ur guys support I feel better. Now its my turn to try and be there for you guys when you need it!


----------



## BuddhaThunder (Sep 16, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Feeling kind of lonely tonight... Stood up again. Not dwelling on it or harping on it. I just need to vent a bit.
> 
> It was her idea to hang out. Said she'd call me around 10-ish. No call. I tried to call her. No response. Today I wake up to find that I'm blocked on AIM.
> 
> ...



I've always subscribed to the thinking of making the most of all that comes and the least of all that goes.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 16, 2008)

Fowvay said:


> I was so bitter and angry after my wife left me nearly 3 years ago. I had gone from a 230lb very active man to a nearly 100% immobile 600lb blob. I was pissed because she made me that way. Her back handed comments, her constant feeding, her insecurities etc.
> 
> Truth is I let her do it to me. I enjoyed the initial attention and the freedom to gain and just be myself. She often admitted that she feared if I lost weight I'd find someone else.....Yet she continued to feed me junk. I continued to eat it. Until one day the resentment on both sides escalated to the point of no return.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, it sounds like your wife fed you until you got too fat for her, then she left, maybe to go fatten up another guy? This sounds like a gender reversal of the stereotypical warning tale about male feeders --"they'll fatten you to immobility and then leave". Except when one hears about this it's always "a friend of a friend" and I had assumed it was an urban legend (the Legend of the Evil Feeder). I'm sorry this happened to you..I'm sure there's more to the story than your outline. Ouch. I feel for you.


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 25, 2008)

Buffetbelly said:


> I'm sure there's more to the story than your outline. Ouch. I feel for you.



Of course there is but this version I accept the blame and don't go into the He said she said whining game.


----------



## unconventional (May 22, 2009)

I know this post is kinda old, but i just wanted to let you guys know, something Im sure youve heard a million times before. The girls that are FFA's, we are just as afraid of rejection and its harder for us at times to put ourselves out there because what we see as beautiful many who are not involved in this lifestyle find us to be joking or condescending and making fun of them. I had such a hard time opening myself to allowing myself to be with bigger guys. Especially in high school, when I finally got up the nerve to ask out the biggest guy in our class, he shot me down. Im lucky in the fact that I found a great guy that is a BHM and understands me, but I met him on here. If I wouldve passed him in the mall or at a bar, I wouldve stared and smiled and my advances wouldve been useless. I know its hard to put yourself out there but you guys are all very handsome and there are FFA's out there just waiting to be swept off their feet buy a gorgeous BHM that is willing to put himself out there for her even if hes been hurt in the past.


----------



## Chef (May 22, 2009)

missaf said:


> I do pretty well throughout the days in not feeling alone. I have great friends, but it's the nights that kill me. Ever since my divorce, I have struggled with loneliness at night. I got so used to having a companion next to me at night, that when it was gone, it was hard to go back.
> 
> *Most nights, I work to exhaustion so I don't notice I'm alone.*
> 
> On the occasion I do get to share my bed all night, it's incredible and every minute is enjoyable.



Its like the unwritten rule of how to minimize that moment between turning out the lights and falling asleep.


----------



## djudex (May 23, 2009)

I feel like that sometimes, alone in the world and without a true confidant to turn to. I've always been on the outside of normal life, introverted and afraid when I was a child and then introverted and ogre sized when I was in high school. It got so bad that I didn't really leave the house between the ages of 20 and 23, having developed a fairly impressive social phobia coupled with panic attacks. I was so afraid of being hurt that I essentially shut down.

It took me a long time to feel good about myself, come to terms with the fact that I'm a decent, lovable person. I'm still introverted and ogre sized but I'm pretty much at peace with myself.

I certainly wouldn't try to say that I don't miss having a woman, even the introverted need someone to have in their life, but I've realized that now that I've come around to the fact that I'm a pretty okay bloke I'm going to wait for that person that really compliments me. I worked hard to be this awesome and gosh darn it that someone crawling into bed with me at night better appreciate it  It does seem that all of you delightful FFAs are in the Toronto area though, you need to stop bunching up over there :doh:

I guess what I'm trying to say in my own ham-fisted way is that it's hard at times not to feel lonely but I never seem to feel alone anymore.


----------



## nolon2020 (May 24, 2009)

djudex said:


> I feel like that sometimes, alone in the world and without a true confidant to turn to. I've always been on the outside of normal life, introverted and afraid when I was a child and then introverted and ogre sized when I was in high school. It got so bad that I didn't really leave the house between the ages of 20 and 23, having developed a fairly impressive social phobia coupled with panic attacks. I was so afraid of being hurt that I essentially shut down.
> 
> It took me a long time to feel good about myself, come to terms with the fact that I'm a decent, lovable person. I'm still introverted and ogre sized but I'm pretty much at peace with myself.
> 
> ...


What changed exactly ?


----------



## djudex (May 24, 2009)

For me I think it really started when I was holed up from the outside world. I decided that I couldn't live my life that way and got myself put on Zoloft to help with my social phobia. After I had been on that for a while and having it help so dramatically I came to the conclusion that there wasn't anything really wrong with _me_ except for a chemical issue, not enough goo sloshing around my brain pan.

That was the first step on a path of self realisation the inevitable conclusion of which was that all of those things I thought were wrong with me, being introverted, being huge in a medium world etc. weren't actually things that were wrong. I was just who I was and that was okay.

Now I'm not saying that's going to be the path for everyone and I'm certainly not saying that getting yourself on drugs is going to make your life a perfect place (I wasn't thrilled about being on the drugs, I was on Zoloft for about 1.5 years and then I weaned myself off) but if you're looking to be happy in life at some point you have to realise that hey, you're pretty okay and then go with it :happy:


----------



## Melian (May 24, 2009)

djudex said:


> It does seem that all of you delightful FFAs are in the Toronto area though, you need to stop bunching up over there :doh:



Maybe YOU should get your ass out to T.O. 

And isn't it odd that the FFA concentration is so high in an area where the BHM concentration is so low?


----------



## chicken legs (May 24, 2009)

wow this thread just makes me want to fly around and give out hugs..


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2009)

Melian said:


> And isn't it odd that the FFA concentration is so high in an area where the BHM concentration is so low?



I think it is perfectly normal that the online FFA population is so comparatively high where the BHM concentration is low! If you'd have grown up surrounded by big guys, and a lot of women dated them (because if nothing else there wasn't enough thin guys to go around), would you have ever found your way to Dimensions? (not so much 'you' as in you, Melian, but the generic you, if that makes any sense...)


----------



## Melian (May 25, 2009)

edx said:


> I think it is perfectly normal that the online FFA population is so comparatively high where the BHM concentration is low! If you'd have grown up surrounded by big guys, and a lot of women dated them (because if nothing else there wasn't enough thin guys to go around), would you have ever found your way to Dimensions? (not so much 'you' as in you, Melian, but the generic you, if that makes any sense...)



That's a very good point - it's all about supply and demand 

(and although you weren't talking about me personally, I feel I must add that I would have found this place even if I was surrounded by fat guys - I ended up here after googling some celebrity to get a picture to photoshop, found a weight gain story about her, linked to the library, etc )


----------

